# A few pics from East Texas!



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Here are a few pics from when I was home on leave in East Texas. Thanks for looking









Pictures 1-3 Rabbits in our yard.
Picture 4 My Smith & Wesson AR-15 on 4-wheeler while riding around deer lease.
Picture 5 My new 4-wheeler
Picture 6 Riding around
Picture 7 My beautiful fiancé
Picture 8 My new dog
Picture 9 Me and my fiancé fishin.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, man. Life is good!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like a happy set up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes some nice looking turf there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Drew, When are you coming back stateside ?


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I'll be back towards the end of June. Me and my dad are going to try to call in some coyotes or bobcats. Got a few pics on my trail cam at the deer lease.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics Drew, and congrats on your engagement ! (you did call her fiance)


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Thank you and thank you. I will getting married to her when I come home in June


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Pics... and Congrats on the wedding! I got married last April. I want to get divorced............ so we can get married all over again! It was so much fun!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pics Drew and congrats on your upcoming return to the States and your wedding.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for serving our Country Drew----Congrats on your up coming wedding---Get'er done as soon as you get Home








--Than go hunting














----Much Happiness to you and yours----------skip & Sharon*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great pics, and congrats on your upcoming wedding and come home safe and sound.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, you keep the girl--I'll take the four wheeler. Less maintenance LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations on the up and coming wedding.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, and Antlerz that made me chuckle a little lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet you don't tell her that !


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I just told her haha she just laughed.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Antlerz my soon to be wife is in the Army too haha.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

drooby30 said:


> Antlerz my soon to be wife is in the Army too haha.


 Are you a Jody?


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

No


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok just checking!


----------

